# My version of a Double Closed End



## UKpenmaker (Jul 28, 2007)

After seeing Jim's post i thought i would show my attempt at doing a double closed end Baron.

Amboyna with Gold Baron









I have been trying to do a project with Acrylic and metal in the same style, but have not been 100% successful yet[B)]. So i thought i would try one in wood.

Comments welcome


----------



## skiprat (Jul 28, 2007)

Looks really good Andrew. Is that custom hardware or did you manage to hide the bits of the kit?


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 28, 2007)

Very nice Andrew. I like it a lot. What a great piece of wood and an excellent finish.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by UKpenmaker_
> <br />After seeing Jim's post i thought i would show my attempt at doing a double closed end Baron.
> 
> Amboyna with Gold Baron
> ...


----------



## Stevej72 (Jul 28, 2007)

Andrew, that is a great looking pen!


----------



## Penmonkey (Jul 28, 2007)

You did good. Very nice.


----------



## Awoodfan (Jul 28, 2007)

Fantistic looking pen. Great fit, finish and photography.

Ron
www.woodfan.com



<b>Image Insert:</b><br />

<br />


----------



## TBone (Jul 28, 2007)

Looks great Andrew


----------



## DKF (Jul 28, 2007)

Very, very nice!


----------



## micah (Jul 28, 2007)

That is really awesome. I would love to hear more about how it was done!


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 28, 2007)

Beautiful pen,nice work Andrew.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jul 28, 2007)

OH Wow Andrew,

What a COOL pen!!![][][]   We need to talk!!![8D]

Awesome pen my friend.....


I just blew up the one I was working on like this....hmmmmm


----------



## Ligget (Jul 28, 2007)

Fantastic pen Andrew, beautiful wood and great pictures. I prefer to see a clip though as I am an old boring fart.[][]


----------



## Tanner (Jul 28, 2007)

That is a really cool looking pen!!  Excellent job!!


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jul 29, 2007)

As promised here is a simple expalnation of how i did the pen.

It is quite easy to do, everything was done on the lathe.

As normal drill your blank, but before you take it out you will need to do the following.

For the pen, you need to make a recess that the cap thread coupler ring?? will fit into. Then it can be turned using your closed end mandrel, i did not use any bushings for this just used my calipers, this one is 5/8ths in diameter.



<br />

For the cap
Again drill the hole, but now you will need to glue in the tube, don't take the blank off the lathe unless you can put it back on in exactly the same place[]. Once set glue whatever accent ring you want to use on the end, mine is brass. Use the tail stock to apply pressure for a snug fit. Then drill a hole smaller than the first and by using a small round metal file with the lathe running you can file down to the inner diameter of the tube, i then polished the end before i did the turning.



<br />

Assemble as normal for the pen, for the cap you just use the black threaded plastic piece which is glued into place, screw onto pen first and then slide into the cap for perfect alignment.

Now get going and lets see all them pens[][]


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 29, 2007)

very nicely done, Andrew. Excellent blank and finish. Thanks for the description of how you made it.


----------



## Rmartin (Jul 29, 2007)

Very nice!

Thanks for the extra pics and how to's


----------



## johncrane (Jul 29, 2007)

Top job Andrew![]


----------



## micah (Jul 29, 2007)

Not real sure I understand how your doing the cap...Why exactly are you drilling with a smaller bit after you put in the tube? What are you drilling, the tube? Also, how are you using the same mandrel for the cap as you did the lower barrel since they are differant sizes?
Thanks!


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jul 29, 2007)

Micah, what i did was after putting in the tube, i glued a piece of brass plate to the end of the cap blank, then by drilling a smaller hole and using a file, this will give you a neat edge where you cannot see the end of the brass tube, it needs to be the diameter of inside of the tube so that the threaded part can be inserted in the tube.
 I have two different sized closed end mandrels, they are the ones that Fangar used to sell.
Hope this makes it a bit clearer for you.[]


----------



## micah (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks Andrew!
That helps tremendously!


----------



## stevers (Jul 29, 2007)

Thats a very slick design in the center. You should consider doing a tutorial with picks for us dummies. Mudder has called for tutorials. Think about it.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 30, 2007)

Andrew,

The pen is very creative and, I think, NICE looking!!

Although I don't quite understand yet, I will attempt to make the pen in a couple weeks - THEN, I suspect it will all "fall in line".

Thanks for all the help!!!

Of course mine will be PLASTIC!!!!!


----------



## kent4Him (Jul 30, 2007)

Very nice Andrew


----------



## neon007 (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice job! I'd say successful. Beautiful wood.


----------



## huntersilver (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks great andrew, good job[]


----------



## csb333 (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't think that you would call that an "attempt". I think that you pulled it off in an excellent fashion. That is one smart pen! I would be proud to carry that one!


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 31, 2007)

Sleek, elegant pen. Great job Andrew.


----------



## gerryr (Jul 31, 2007)

Excellent work.  That's a very nice looking pen.


----------

